# Track Mate



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

A few months back I put a thread out here about the best timing product for ho tomy tracks. The majority said the track mate product.

I thought several mentioned that they were going to buy the product. Just curious if anyone over the last 4 months has purchased and installed the track mate timing product.


----------



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

I am thinking of buying it also..I am interested to see what you guys think.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Deleted this post to add pictures, sorry. :wave:


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Zero problems, easy install, very reliable and easy to operate. Best $200.00 I have spent on the speedway as of yet.

Would recommend this product with no hesitation. The light gantry looks good without the pedestrian bridge or the Dunlop tire to me also.

Here's a shot of my Track Mate timing light gantry below,










Everything you need is in the 4-lane HO package if your PC is near the speedway, if not, a longer serial cable would be the only extra item you might would need. 

You probably already have one ? 

The one that came with the package was long enough to route to a near-by rolling table for me.










Hope this helps,
Cliff


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

The $198 four lane system appears to come with everything you need except for PC, monitor and printer. The kit appears to include sensor cable, serial cable, interface card, light bridge, relay and track call push button. 

The cable from PC to interface card is a 9 Pin serial cable not a USB cable. USB to serial cable adapters can be purchased however most PCs still have a com port and can use the serial cable. History with Serial to USB converters could be better and I would stick to the serial cable unless you absolutely need USB.

I have been running Trakmate for a very long time. Its a good product. The kit is an excellent value.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

After spending a few weeks, unsuccessfully, trying to get a home made set-up to work, I purchased TrackMate and it worked right out of the box...no hassles 

I've run a few multi-heat races and, once set-up, you don't have to touch the computer for the rest of the night. It runs the show and tells you who's up and what lane :freak:

I would strongly recommend it :thumbsup:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I race on a couple of tracks where they are used. When it was my time to get a system I got the Track Mate. I love it. Simple to use and it's great for test and tune sessions. Just run in practice mode and watch the lap times. Nice!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you have a decently fast PC you can use the audio call out feature where TrackMate will announce your practice times over the speakers. Kinda cool.


----------



## slotcarcrz (Dec 16, 2005)

gobucks1a said:


> A few months back I put a thread out here about the best timing product for ho tomy tracks. The majority said the track mate product.
> 
> I thought several mentioned that they were going to buy the product. Just curious if anyone over the last 4 months has purchased and installed the track mate timing product.



I have put one in for a friend that just puchased it two weeks ago. I also have it on my track and have another racer that has it also. We have coordinated so the sounds all match so you dont have to look at the moitor to know how you are racing. How can I help you.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*timing*

for easier way to wire the relay,
see photo
(auto parts store)


----------

